# Install freebsd on 2008 macbook?



## fvs (Jan 2, 2018)

I have installed 10.2 stable on my old Macbook, After reboot it give an error message
"Cannot run in frame mode, please specify busID" What to do next?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2018)

FreeBSD 10.2-STABLE doesn't exist anymore (support for 10.2-RELEASE ended in December 2016). Please use a supported -RELEASE version.


----------



## fvs (Jan 2, 2018)

SirDice said:


> FreeBSD 10.2-STABLE doesn't exist anymore (support for 10.2-RELEASE ended in December 2016). Please use a supported -RELEASE version.


I tried it with FreeBSD 11.1 before going back to 10.2 thinking it would help with older version. Same results. 
error message
"Cannot run in frame mode, please specify busID" What to do next?
Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2018)

Both 10.3 and 10.4 are also still supported.


----------



## fvs (Jan 2, 2018)

fvs said:


> I tried it with FreeBSD 11.1 before going back to 10.2 thinking it would help with older version. Same results.
> error message
> "Cannot run in frame mode, please specify busID" What to do next?
> Thank you.


Sorry I misspelled it was 10.4 I'm using, That's not what I was asking, I want to know what the error message is? 
"Cannot run in frame mode, please specify busID" 
Thank you.


----------



## rdeiriar (Jan 19, 2018)

Does it have an ATI graphics controller?

I had severe video problems with an iMac of similar vintage, solved by installing FreeBSD on an MBR partitioned disk

Why? The UEFI implementation on the old Mac's seems to be good for OSX only. But if you boot it from an MBR partition it loads a fairly complete BIOS


----------

